# 30K to spend



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

I have some cash to spend ... now what car do you recommend for around 30K ...

any 2nd hand 911 around?
or maybe a TT 3.2?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

S/hand Boxster S


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Drugs and women. (forget the car)


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

But women like nice cars...so with a nice car, you have good chances of obtaining a nice woman too. 

Dont mix drugs with sex...your performance goes down the drain!


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> Dont mix drugs with sex...your performance goes down the drain!


So how do you know that then Vlastan?

I love how yet another post about cars has degenerated into a "Vlastan gives sex tips" thread. In 2 posts. Is that a record? Must be for the off topic forum.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Are you serious? You first suggested to spend the money on women!! And when you say this it is obvious what the secret motive is, but you just didn't have spell it.

Or did you suggest to give lots of money to women for fun? :


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> Drugs and women. (forget the car)


Yes, but it's a tongue in cheek joke, Vlastan, and not meant to be taken seriously.

Yep, sex and drugs, and rock and roll (& travel). Can you leave that comment alone, Nick? Â 

30k - second hand 911, no doubt.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Dont mix masturabation with sex...my performance has gone right down the drain!


Right take a tip guys ;D... :-X


----------



## christtopher (May 7, 2002)

Buy 6 second hand Ford Ka's and start your own stock car series with a few mates!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Yes, but it's a tongue in cheek joke, Vlastan, and not meant to be taken seriously.
> 
> Yep, sex and drugs, and rock and roll (& travel). Can you leave that comment alone, Nick? Â
> 
> 30k - second hand 911, no doubt.


I don't like mixing tongues and cheeks!!

911 for only 30k? This will be an old 911 then...they don't depreciate easily.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> I don't like mixing tongues and cheeks!!


I am genuinely surprised by your comment, V, you, of all people :



> 911 for only 30k? This will be an old 911 then...they don't depreciate easily.


Yes, we know you don't like driving out of date models, V, like Passats


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Vlastan


> Dont mix masturabation with sex...my performance has gone right down the drain!


You caught him out there, Abi


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)




----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

hee hee ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Wakey wakey Lord V ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Up the budget a tad and get a good clean 996 carrera 2 from a main dealer. 

Or a nice B&O home entertainment system


----------



## mab (Sep 2, 2002)

If you look hard enough, you can find a 996 for Â£30k... tho probably not from a main dealer. :-/


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> If you look hard enough, you can find a 996 for Â£30k... tho probably not from a main dealer. Â :-/


AFN Reading - T plate 996 C4 FPSH - Yellow,GT3 body kit, 18" wheels - Â£35K.


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Low mileage 2001 or 2002 M5 8)


----------



## baker (May 13, 2002)

Boxster S

fantastic (IMHO)


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Yes but......if you read the original post he has outgrown the TT and is looking for something larger with more rear seat space


----------



## baker (May 13, 2002)

> Yes but......if you read the original post he has outgrown the TT and is looking for something larger with more rear seat space


Dont believe him.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Low mileage 2001 or 2002 M5 Â 8)


I doubt that you can get a 2002 M5 for Â£30k. I was looking for one before. Don't forget their new prices are Â£51k.


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

> I doubt that you can get a 2002 M5 for Â£30k. I was looking for one before. Don't forget their new prices are Â£51k.


No 2002 versions, but plenty of 2001 at that sort of budget. This is main dealer BMW approved. I'm sure you could get a bit cheaper from an independant specialist.

M5 Saloon Manual 2001 35,523 Silverstone Silverstone Nappa Point Leather 103 Â£32,995

M5 Saloon Manual 2000 18,634 Le Mans Blue Silverstone Full Nappa Point Leather 144 Â£32,995

M5 Saloon Manual 2001 47,018 Carbon Black Silverstone Nappa Point Leather 6 Â£31,995

M5 Saloon Manual 2000 39,500 Silverstone Black Nappa Point Leather 61 Â£31,000

M5 Saloon Manual 2001 37,251 Carbon Black Caramel Nappa Heritage Leather 59 Â£29,950

M5 Saloon Manual 2001 55,815 Le Mans Blue Caramel Nappa Heritage Leather 96 Â£29,950

M5 Saloon Manual 2000 56,025 Silverstone Silverstone Nappa Point Leather 218 Â£27,995


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

2 years old for about 30k then...this is about right. But still very sad to see that a car like this that could cost about Â£55k with a couple of extras has depreciated about 40% in two years.

I guess the introduction of the new 5 series has hit the flagship old 5 very hard.


----------

